# Costa Rica Field Pics Part 3: Reptiles



## Jmugleston (Jul 11, 2010)

Lizards!



















































































































Some Snakes:













And Crocs:






A couple turtles:












And finally, my favorite new world lizard. This was something I've wanted to see in the field for years:


----------



## D3AdB0DYMAN (Jul 13, 2010)

very cool reptiles


----------



## Herpetologydude (Jul 24, 2010)

Amazing pics! Seems like those damned Hemidactlyus are everywhere! lol Any idea if they are a native species or introduced? Some pretty specimens all around though!


----------



## Jmugleston (Jul 24, 2010)

Herpetologydude said:


> Amazing pics! Seems like those damned Hemidactlyus are everywhere! lol Any idea if they are a native species or introduced? Some pretty specimens all around though!


I can't recall if any were native! I'd have to look that up.


----------



## Terry D (Jul 24, 2010)

Jmug, Is the last lizard a spiny-tailed iguana? If so, it's another introduced sp that was wild near Dania, Fla. some years ago. I guess I can't count 'em in that situation for my list, though. The babies were heavily banded on a green background color. Nice shots!

Terry


----------



## Jmugleston (Jul 24, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Jmug, Is the last lizard a spiny-tailed iguana? If so, it's another introduced sp that was wild near Dania, Fla. some years ago. I guess I can't count 'em in that situation for my list, though. The babies were heavily banded on a green background color. Nice shots!
> 
> Terry


That one is a spiney tailed iguana. They are introduced into the US. Amazing lizards.


----------



## Terry D (Jul 24, 2010)

Interesting. That was back in the 80's. There was a series of ponds near some warehouses. The adults would hang around piles of concrete and limestone. The babies were always found near board piles in weeds in the vicinity. At first I thought I was dealing with 2 separate sp. There was no google at the time- finally figured it out at the library. The same loc had brown basilisk, green iguana, cuban tree frogs, and no doubt many other intro's. Thanks for sharing,

Terry


----------



## Herpetologydude (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm actually currently trying to get in with some research on the invasive Ctenosuarua simils populations on Gasprilla islnad in florida! Spiny Tails are one of my faves!


----------

